

Show HN: Jekyll Asset Pipeline (v0.1.0 released) - matthodan
https://github.com/matthodan/jekyll-asset-pipeline#v0.1.0

======
matthodan
With v0.1.0, you can now:

    
    
      - Run multiple preprocessors on an asset via nested extensions (e.g. .css.sass.erb)
      - Turn off asset bundling via a config variable (good for debugging)
      - Automatically create Gzip versions of assets
    

The codebase is also cleaner and fully tested.

